# How long until Uber gives up on Pro?



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

It sounds like many of us aren't incentivized by it. 

These gimmicks always go away.

Remember the way it used to tell us how many rough brakes we had, or sudden accelerations?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Uber pro will likely never go away, it's a smart move on uber and highly thought of.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

OG ant said:


> Uber pro will likely never go away, it's a smart move on uber and highly thought of.


I will admit it has influenced my behavior. Not going to lie to you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OG ant said:


> Uber pro will likely never go away, it's a smart move on uber and highly thought of.


Uber pro is just a technique for Uber to justify compensating drivers unfairly.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

OG ant said:


> Uber pro will likely never go away, it's a smart move on uber and highly thought of.


highly thought of? By who? you just pulled that one out of your arse unless you want to give the board your empirical statistically relevant data that supports your false claim.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I had a really high acceptance rate and really low cancellation rate before Uber Pro was rolled out. So yes it has influence my behavior but not much. That little bit of extra effort I put in to stay on the right side of the thresholds is worth it because I like seeing more information when I get a request. It helps me accept trips I otherwise wouldn't have and reject trips I otherwise wouldn't have.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Uber Pro helps me take more breaks now. I toss there CTs back in there face too. Ain’t worth it. Rather have 1 nice surged ride that 5$ for 3 trips is useless pool pings.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> It sounds like many of us aren't incentivized by it


you must mean the tiny sliver of active drivers who are in this forum vs the RS driver population? This forum does not represent a thing.

but, yeah, pro is a unicorn for most pt drivers.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

OG ant said:


> Uber pro will likely never go away, it's a smart move on uber and highly thought of.


Highly thought of on the Corporate level. Here, not so much.

Like any Corporation, it is a PR stunt that in it's design tries to make the outsider, or unaware, feel better about a failing company.

The company I use to work for did this , and then , when they got caught with there hand in the cookie jar. The rest of us employees had to suffer a 4 hr Ethics training class, and then a yearly refresher class there after.

To me it serves a negative purpose in that if the time / distance / direction, is short or wrong way, and I do not accept that trip it penalizes me just because it screws with there earnings and suposidly the rider experience, even though someone else will pick them up.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I like pro. Knowing time and distance before accepting a ride is awesome! I’m not going to hate something just because Uber thought it up. It’s a benefit I’m happy to have.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

We should be given that info anyway. To make an informed independent decision to contract


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

It has truly influenced me, I keep clicking that link that says how uber pro works but I just don't seem to get it ??‍♂

oh well maybe one day.

I would like knowing time and distance but unfortunately out every 10 pings maybe 4 are good.

Some have a bad pick up location or too far, bad rating, and sometimes I'm looking for something specific like a 45 plus.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> We should be given that info anyway. To make an informed independent decision to contract


Uber should give us that info and we should take every ride. Or at least 85% of them.

That we can reject 15% of the rides offered and still be called "professional" Is a pretty low bar


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OG ant said:


> Uber pro will likely never go away, it's a smart move on uber and highly thought of.


What world are you living in...lol Uber Pro is a load of crap...

Someone drank the koolaid...



oldfart said:


> Uber should give us that info and we should take every ride. Or at least 85% of them.
> 
> That we can reject 15% of the rides offered and still be called "professional" Is a pretty low bar


If your going to take every ride anyway whats the point in having the info... That's about a Tarded point of view...

Fact is we should get this info for nothing ....as part of our partner agreement so we can make smart business decisions... Ubers way of gaming it is a slap in the face to every driver... Sorry AF company.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Uber should give us that info and we should take every ride. Or at least 85% of them.
> 
> That we can reject 15% of the rides offered and still be called "professional" Is a pretty low bar


?? I'm sure UBER PROFESSIONAL pays all your bills and looks amazing on your resume

Good grief these are people that think communism is a good idea


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> ?? I'm sure UBER PROFESSIONAL pays all your bills and looks amazing on your resume
> 
> Good grief these are people that think communism is a good idea


To be fair, tying acceptance rates to ride info is as capitalistic as it gets. A communist system would pay workers by the day and provide no information about rides to the workers. *From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs.* Everyone gets a free ride.

Hate on communism or socialism if you want, but recognize that Uber is the height of unchecked capitalism.

(Yes I am a socialist, you capitalist dog!)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Knowing time and distance before accepting a ride is awesome!


amen! Uber should provide it for free to all of us


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

What’s working is Uber Surge being back in Miami. It started when school started.


Lyft doesn’t give crap $$.

On top of surge, you have the “3 in a row” also.


What it does is keep drivers off the Lyft platform.


Remember: when Uber is surging riders are looking for a cheap Lyft. But most drivers are driving Uber.

I see the cheapo Lyft riders standing on the side of road, phone in hand,waiting for the pink banana 10 minutes away (ha ha ha, makes my day)

Now after I’ve made my first bill and Uber doesn’t have a ping in 5, I turn on Lyft & there is always a long distance which nets me $20+.


I’ve also start before the school nightmare & by noon I have bank.

As for Pro, that only works @ the end of the 3 month cycle..... I work Uber excessively to keep my status. ( there is no benefit to Pro for me...it’s useless.... I just worry they use it for the algorithms)


gonna hang it up soon, but it’s happening now $$$ ..... just hate the wear & tear. There is no profit when you think of depreciation!!!

But, hell ... I meet fantastic people. It’s shocking the good vibes I get. Especially when it’s X-Uber drivers giving love & advice. They always say they don’t want another paxhole in their vehicle.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> It sounds like many of us aren't incentivized by it.
> 
> These gimmicks always go away.
> 
> Remember the way it used to tell us how many rough brakes we had, or sudden accelerations?


Uber Pro has changed my behavior. However the greatest motivator is and will always be the all mighty dollar ???????


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> mighty dollar ???????


I just want more info on the ping, that's it. Please can we have it for free? All my rides are 1 point; never make 800 in 3 months. sheesh.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Or how long till Lyft does the same. It sounds like they do in some markets (not mine).

I really like Pro Diamond. It helps me avoid rides I don't want.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> To be fair, tying acceptance rates to ride info is as capitalistic as it gets. A communist system would pay workers by the day and provide no information about rides to the workers. *From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs.* Everyone gets a free ride.
> 
> Hate on communism or socialism if you want, but recognize that Uber is the height of unchecked capitalism.
> 
> (Yes I am a socialist, you capitalist dog!)


I disagree uber uses predatory tactics and takes advantage of people's desperation to put food on the table and not having many options which forces them into driving for pennies but we have our own views. You keep your uber pro your points and your badges and keep on drinking that uberaid. I shall continue doing what works for me.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> I disagree uber uses predatory tactics and takes advantage of people's desperation to put food on the table and not having many options which forces them into driving for pennies but we have our own views. You keep your uber pro your points and your badges and keep on drinking that uberaid. I shall continue doing what works for me.


You thought that was a defense of Uber Pro? Wat? I'm criticizing it.


----------



## LyftAreThieves (Nov 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> What world are you living in...lol Uber Pro is a load of crap...
> 
> Someone drank the koolaid...
> 
> ...


Exactly right.....


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I had a really high acceptance rate and really low cancellation rate before Uber Pro was rolled out. So yes it has influence my behavior but not much. That little bit of extra effort I put in to stay on the right side of the thresholds is worth it because I like seeing more information when I get a request. It helps me accept trips I otherwise wouldn't have and reject trips I otherwise wouldn't have.


So it is merely a behavior modification tool.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> So it is merely a behavior modification tool.


So is sticky surge. Everything in the app is about behavior modification. As far as I can tell it is designed by people with knowledge of the psychological tricks used in the gambling industry.


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

Uber Pro is giving longer wait times for passengers from drivers that don’t want their fares.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber Pro has only one intention and it is: To make driver accepting short unprofitable fares!


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Uber offers nothing more than breadcrumbs to starving drivers who apparently eat them up.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> highly thought of? By who? you just pulled that one out of your arse unless you want to give the board your empirical statistically relevant data that supports your false claim.


Highly thought of by real drivers. Most real drivers who are not internet pontificators.

I am a very social creature, and while I interact here on a regular basis I interact more with the Ants of Seattle. In Seattle market while I and most of the regular posters understand the moldy carrot that goober pro is, every single driver I talk to in person values VERY *VERY *Highly the ability to see direction and distance. Every single one of the close to 50 that I interact with regularly like the pro program and think its value brings them more money. We talk numbers and while I make more than them regularly, they are close enough that even I have to wonder about it.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I will admit it has influenced my behavior. Not going to lie to you.


Shame


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> So it is merely a behavior modification tool.


I'm not sure why that's bad, necessarily. Influence is part of business. At my day job I often try to lead customers to make certain decisions and avoid other ones, often in their own best interest (as well as our company's).


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Pro was designed to comply with court orders for trip information given to the drivers. However, it's still tied into performance standards.

Eventually, trip information will be mandatory on all rides, regardless of acceptance rate.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Pro was designed to comply with court orders for trip information given to the drivers. However, it's still tied into performance standards.
> 
> Eventually, trip information will be mandatory on all rides, regardless of acceptance rate.


Yeah hold your breath.... Uber ain't giving up shyt without a court order forcing them too... You need to read SUPER PUMPED the book and see how shady these guys have always been... Nothings going to change... Why should it....breaking the law has always worked for them ...so it's obvious it'll work going forward....


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

One thing i like that Lyft does and i don't see why uber can't do this, is after you arrive you can tap the 3dot icon on Lyft while you're waiting and see the address where your dropping the rider off at.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It's motivated me to get the AR up and CR down simply so I can see the ride info. The rest of it isn't that important to me.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

All you "Uber Pros" are costing EVERY DRIVER money. If no one did Uber Pro, surges would go very high. I'm a 98% surge driver in LV. No surge...no rides. Yeah...I'm down to about 20-30 rides a week now...used to be around 80. I also average $10-$14 a ride...average distance about 2-3 miles. 

Part of making profit is avoiding loser rides. I reject all rides with far away destinations cuz of dead mileing back to home Strip area. I do not let Uber force me into taking base rate rides. If your area doesn't surge, find other part-time work. Don't beat your car to death for these corps. 

I try to make profit on each and every ride. Uber Pro causes increased wait time in traffic, increased miles to pickup and extra time and gas burned. My a.r. is about 30% and c.r. 10%. I need maximum flexibility, especially in heavy traffic. Uber Pro is a penalty for heavy traffic drivers.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> All you "Uber Pros" are costing EVERY DRIVER money. If no one did Uber Pro, surges would go very high. I'm a 98% surge driver in LV. No surge...no rides. Yeah...I'm down to about 20-30 rides a week now...used to be around 80. I also average $10-$14 a ride...average distance about 2-3 miles.
> 
> Part of making profit is avoiding loser rides. I reject all rides with far away destinations cuz of dead mileing back to home Strip area. I do not let Uber force me into taking base rate rides. If your area doesn't surge, find other part-time work. Don't beat your car to death for these corps.
> 
> I try to make profit on each and every ride. Uber Pro causes increased wait time in traffic, increased miles to pickup and extra time and gas burned. My a.r. is about 30% and c.r. 10%. I need maximum flexibility, especially in heavy traffic. Uber Pro is a penalty for heavy traffic drivers.


I disagree, at least in my city. You can still keep a high acceptance rate and a low cancellation rate by going off and online frequently, repositioning yourself as necessary. You can literally take one trip at a time. For example, get one surge trip and then hit the go offline button immediately after starting the trip. Then you can take a look at the surge map and re-evaluate whether you want to go online there again.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> by going off and online frequently,


amen.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

They will keep it as long as suckers chase it.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Nightrider82 said:


> It has truly influenced me, I keep clicking that link that says how uber pro works but I just don't seem to get it ??‍♂
> 
> oh well maybe one day.
> 
> ...


Love your stats


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Or how long till Lyft does the same. It sounds like they do in some markets (not mine).
> 
> I really like Pro Diamond. It helps me avoid rides I don't want.


I keep seeing this.

So you're saying that 17/20 are rides that you DO want? Cause that's the math if you're keeping that feature.

Saying that 17 out of every 20 requests that you get are decent trips indicates that 1) you're lying or 2) your standards are incredibly low.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CTK said:


> 2) your standards are incredibly low.


or don't obsess about having to have GREAT rides each and every ping. In a real job you do things you don't really want to do to KEEP said job. Life.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> amen.


Hush you.... God didn't ask for an Amen...??


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Hush you.... God didn't ask for an Amen...??


I think they should add an 'amen' to the like, wow, funny section. Or would that offend more? btw, I believe in aliens, not him.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I disagree, at least in my city. You can still keep a high acceptance rate and a low cancellation rate by going off and online frequently, repositioning yourself as necessary. You can literally take one trip at a time. For example, get one surge trip and then hit the go offline button immediately after starting the trip. Then you can take a look at the surge map and re-evaluate whether you want to go online there again.


This is pretty much what I do.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

SHalester said:


> or don't obsess about having to have GREAT rides each and every ping. In a real job you do things you don't really want to do to KEEP said job. Life.


Not talking "GREAT" rides. Talking those which make me money. Any ride that puts less than $7 in my pocket is, by definition, a money loser.

This isn't a real job. It's a gig where I have to get profitable rides in order to be profitable and in order to justify the time I'm devoting to it.

Life


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I like pro. Knowing time and distance before accepting a ride is awesome! I'm not going to hate something just because Uber thought it up. It's a benefit I'm happy to have.


I think the problem is, this should be a benefit freely given, especially if they want to say this is a partnership.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I will admit it has influenced my behavior. Not going to lie to you.


Does it influence your behavior when they start moving the goal post again? Like "$20 for 10 rides." Then the next weekend "$15 for 12 rides!" Bo8nd to start eventually.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CTK said:


> Talking those which make me money.


oh I understand the concept of cherry picking and maybe the need. I just feel for the pax that has to go through the cancel process because of it. they are the paying customer after all. Just hope there are enough drivers to get the ones y'all diss.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> oh I understand the concept of cherry picking and maybe the need. I just feel for the pax that has to go through the cancel process because of it. they are the paying customer after all. Just hope there are enough drivers to get the ones y'all diss.


And if not I hope they learn the value of tipping well for basic services....


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

SHalester said:


> oh I understand the concept of cherry picking and maybe the need. I just feel for the pax that has to go through the cancel process because of it. they are the paying customer after all. Just hope there are enough drivers to get the ones y'all diss.


I don't cancel, I don't accept in the first place.

And as for sympathy for the riders, I have way more sympathy for the drivers who do these rides for $3.00. Unless you're in a very busy city where rides like this are back to back and distance to next rider is minimal, there are no circumstances under which being paid $3.00 to drive to someone, let them in your car, then take them somewhere else is anything but obscene.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Does it influence your behavior when they start moving the goal post again? Like "$20 for 10 rides." Then the next weekend "$15 for 12 rides!" Bo8nd to start eventually.


Yes. But we don't get quests very often. Last week I had a $45 for 34 trips quest. But it was only Friday until 4am Sunday and there was no way I would hit it, because I had family stuff to do, so I didn't worry about it. We have little 3 consecutive trip bonuses for $3-5 sometimes and yes I hit those.

But like I said I drive in a very nice place. $/hr isn't as high as some places but it's rare that I get a truly obnoxious rider...at least the hours I tend to drive. YMMV


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CTK said:


> I have way more sympathy for the drivers who do these rides for $3.00.


isn't that really by market? I have yet to have a $3 ride. Closest is $3.75 cancel fee (pax canceled after 2 min). My area they tend to be longer and some real long. Shortest might be $10, including pool.

I'm all for those drives who don't accept ping. But those who cancel AFTER they see the destination, them I have issues with. Such narrow view screwing the pax.



Dekero said:


> And if not I hope they learn the value of tipping well for basic services....


shouting at the mountain again? :roflmao: What can be agreed is the tipping %? 50%? Seems that should be close; in my experience that is my percent or close to it. Point A to Point B with few variables involved. As a pax I tip, always. Maybe go back in time and tell Uber not to advertise no tipping required??


----------

